# Who Democrats REALLY Blame For Mass Shootings........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cartoon Exposes Who Democrats REALLY Blame For Mass Shootings (MUST SEE)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Popcornsmilie Yep, in a nut shell.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't they always. Standard Operating Procedure especially by O-butt head and diarrhea Hillary.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, 'bout sums it up.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The sad thing is people really believe it's a Democrat vs Republic, Left vs Right, or Liberal vs Conservative thing. It's a good thing some of us know better.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

That cartoon says it all! Yet the Democrat's are quick to point out that we shouldn't blame all Muslims or Islam for acts of terror? As a Constitutionalist, I agree with that. Freedom of religion is a constitutional right. But why don't they practice what they preach and not blame the NRA who are in no way responsible for these acts? In fact they're all in favor of bringing more terrorists from countries that harbor and train them to our shores. Their reasoning is simple, if there's more terrorist attacks with guns, the more we can attack guns and the 2nd Amendment. Just look at "Operation Fast and Furious". What sound reasoning was behind that other than to further the Left's agenda on gun control? Especially when those guns turned up at drug related crime scenes? What better way to further their cause? Supply the criminals, and drug cartels with guns knowing that they are going to wreak havoc and then blame the gun. For Democrats it's all about guns, guns, guns never about the criminals or terrorist's that are behind them. The end justifies the means, no matter how many casualties there are.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> The sad thing is people really believe it's a Democrat vs Republic, Left vs Right, or Liberal vs Conservative thing. It's a good thing some of us know better.


Oh yeah, you know better alright. You're so enlightened, give me break. You must really believe that we are all that stupid? You're so smart. Then what is it other than politics?

It's all about politics, politics, politics. Right vs Left, Right vs Left, Right vs Left. One side believes in Constitutional Law (the Right) the other side wishes to abolish it (the Left). It's no more complicated than that. There's plenty of proof available to bear this out in both written and spoken words from politicians on both sides, along with both proposed legislation and laws that have already been passed. All one has to do is pay attention and listen to what is being proposed and who's doing the proposing. Obviously, you just choose to ignore it. The sad thing is that you've never presented one compelling argument supporting your point of view. In spite of what you may believe we are a Constitutional Republic and not a Democracy. Democrats believe that we are a Democracy where the majority rules regardless of the Constitution and Bill of Rights of which they have sworn to uphold. They are doing everything they can to abolish those rights either legislatively or from the bench. I've heard it ad nauseam from Democratic politicians that the Constitution is an old outdated document, a relic from the past that has no bearing in these times. "A living breathing Constitution" that means only what some twisted, demented lawyer says by twisting it's word's around in spite of compelling, overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Wasn't it Bill Clinton who coined the phrase: "it all depends on what the meaning of the word is is"?



> Constitutional Republic
> A Constitutional Republic is a form of government where the head of state and other officials are elected as representatives of the people, representatives mandated to govern according to existing constitutional law. It is because of this mandate that the elected class in a Constitutional Republic is limited in their power over the citizenry. *The United States of America was created as and intended to survive as a Constitutional Republic.*
> 
> Our Constitutional Republic is separated into three separate but equal branches of government; the Executive, Legislative and Judicial, represented by the Presidency, Congress and the Courts. Because of this no branch has a rein on absolute power thus assuring that there will be checks and balances to the governmental system and protection for the rule of law.
> ...


Does any of this sound familiar to you? Do you understand any of it, or do you even care? I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Further, the constitutional republic was created to counter Jeremy Bentham's Utilitarianism, the most popular political philosophy of our Founders' time, which was based upon majoritarian rule.
Bentham's memorable, but grammatically incorrect, slogan was: "The greatest good for the greatest number."

(Corrected, it should read: "The greatest good for the _greater_ number.")


----------

